# Thomas Fires Back At New Talk From Mayorga



## sandywh (Jun 1, 2011)

MMA Spot - Thomas Fires Back At New Talk From Mayorga



> Over a year removed from a fight that never was, the friction between Din Thomas and Ricardo Mayorga has still not subsided. Mayorga has continuously made statements regarding fights with mixed martial arts fighters and has been largely ignored, until now. As the one-year mark from the failed Shine Fights Worlds Collide event that was to be headlined by Mayorga vs. Thomas passed, Thomaswho has not fought since thenstill wants to settle the score with the former boxing champion.
> 
> In a statement to MMA Spots Andrew Yount, the nine-time UFC veteran relit the flame that the two began burning over a year ago.
> 
> ...


----------

